# New Betta, 'Fuzz' and really slow. Looks sick



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Dozzem said:


> I just came back from a bike ride with a fish!
> 
> Story: Today I went to go get my books for high school (EEEEEEE [Yes I am a freshmen!]) When I got home I poked my fish, Ula. Who likes to bite his tail D: I gave him a water changed and rembered that its thurseday! Every thursday a outside market is on the street! I got on my bike and took off. Each time I go (I BUY ROCKS DD) I pass by a crazy man who sells bambo and bettas. ALL of the bettas I believe are boy VTs. He has like 20 of them in TINY cups that aren't even filled with water all the way! THEY ARE SO DIRTY! I asked him how many times he changes the water and he said ONLY ONCE A WEEK!!!! Those poor guys... I told him that isn't right, I change mine dalie for my 2 gallon tank! He said no, only once a week. I wanted to eat his face... I looked at them to see if there are any sick ones I should save. None were sick that I could see but none were healthy of flaring. I looked at this pretty white one with pink on the ege of its fins. He acted a lot like Ula so I put him down. I picked up this multi color little guy. I feel in love.~ <3 Then I asked the crazy man what water he has it in. He said drinking water! I was done with wanting to eat his face... I WANTED TO BITE HIS HEAD OFF! I said that isn't right but he ignored me. So I bought the little guy and ran to find some warm bottled water. Then I ran to the bath room to dump the water out of my thick water bottle ( I was drinking tap). I put the new water in there. His water was SO dirty... I put him in my hand and he jumped! I grabbed him by the tail (sorry little fish) and I got him on there! I biked as fast and smothly home, stopping once a while to get him fresh air. When I got hom I quickly got him in to a 3 gallon tank filled with conditioned water, marbles, and a egg cave. Ula is flaring and freking out.
> 
> ...


This was a few hours ago, I posted it in the Betta Fish Care form because I thought I was over reacting and it wasn't an emergency. Now it kina is...

Housing 
What size is your tank? 3gallen but I only have it 1/2 filled
What temperature is your tank? in the high 70s
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets but he/she didn't eat any
How often do you feed your betta fish? I am planning everyday

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I will be doing everyday
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? nope

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Well I got it like this, its fins are close to its body. A little layer of fuzz or slim is visable
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? floats at the top of the tank right near the air
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Not so long ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? 2 tsp of AQ salt, just now and I made it dark for him/her
Does your fish have any history of being ill? idk
How old is your fish (approximately)? I was hoping you could tell me 

If you can PLEASE answer these:
- What else can/should I do?
- What illness dose it have?
- What type of Betta is it? (I think VT)
- What gender?
- Names? 
I am sorry about the pictures, I have a bad camra. I will be getting better pictures soon from my mum's cam. 

Thank chu for your time!!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

the red parts could just be a colour change?


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

@ Abby, he/she had that when I got him/her. I think it is the color.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

can you explain the fuzz or slim u see? bettas do have a slime coat


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I looks like it is coming off or somthing strange. Maybe it is a fugus but now is coming off die to the AQ salt and good water. 

I got my mum's cam. Hopefully you can see it there. :|


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

oh i see hmm im not too sure I suggest PMing OldFishLady she will be able to help she works magic!


----------



## itbites (Jul 7, 2011)

Almost looks like his coating is coming off...Was he dropped on the road? If so it could be that?

One of my betta's dived out of his tank & was on the floor.

After that he lost his slime coating & I had to use melafix, IAL & salt to keep him stable & clean until his body replaced the coating.

Other than that I don't know :/ But if the fuzz/slime wasn't there earlier in the day it may well be what I've just described.

He's fins have clamped too by the looks of things so just be sure not to stress him too much in any case..

Good luck!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I fond him/her next to his/her cave. Looks like it was stuck D: I got the cave out but I noticed it just fell back onto the marbles! It is BREATHING hard now. looks like it can't breath.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Dozzem, that looks like his slime coat is coming off. Given the conditions he was in, he probably produced extra slime coat to compensate for the bad water and to get rid of any external parasites he might have. Now that he's in clean water it's coming off. The AQ salt is good. Do you have Stress Coat? He (yes, that's definitely a he) also has ammonia poisoning. Clean water will help with that. His chances for survival depend on how long the guy had him in that dirty water. :/ If he was there a long time, he may have irreversible ammonia issues. But you did the right thing, you're giving him a fighting chance and for that I salute you! 

Will he eat? He looks thin.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Does he have cloudy eyes? Look a bit cloudy to me on both pictures.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

@ Sakura I don't have stress coat. I don't think I saw him last week when I was looking at his bettas but you can never know. Thx

@ EarthWorm his eyes are no cloudy


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok. As Sakura said, it looks like ammonia poisoning. If the second picture on your first post is anything to go by, then it is quite severe.

Kudos to you for wanting to help this little guy, and I hope he will pull through for you and can do the wiggle dance for your effort one day.

Sakura is an expert when it comes to emergencies, so you are in good hand


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Daww, thanks Earthworm.  

If you can get Stress Coat, that will help him a lot. It's a water conditioner but you can use it just on its own to help them heal faster. See if you can get him to eat. He's going to need his strength. Is he still breathing hard?


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Not as hard but still breathing more then befor. He is at the surface agean. Is stress coat costy? I really don't have much money left...

Edit: I should get it anyway. My marble is a bad tail biter. I am hoping he will stop now he as a fish next to him he can scar/ play with. Ula got very sad when I put a pillow case cover between them.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Uhm . . . yeah, I guess I would say Stress Coat costs a little. Like $12. It's not necessary. Mostly what will help is clean water. Keep his tank dim and the water around 80 degrees and hopefully he will calm down while you are asleep. I can't make any promises about his survival 'cause he does look pretty bad but I can say you're doing a great job taking care of him. Keep it up!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you so so much! That brought tears to my eyes. I will see what I can do later about it all. My parents think I am crazy... I am feeling sick myself arg. 

Ula likes him. The new guy like NEVER moves but lays next to were Ula can see him. It makes us all happy. 

Anything else I can do?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nope, you're doing everything you can. The rest is up to the little guy. I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for him. But whatever happens, you did the right thing. Even if he *gulp* doesn't make it, at least you're giving him nice clean water to pass in and not an icky dirty cup. And the little guy now knows someone out there cares about him so that's good.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks a TON! I feel better

I dropped food on his head, a frezed dryed bloodworm and pellates, nothing happed.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, if he's not hungry that's fine. I'm not too surprised. He may just need to settle in a bit before he gets an appetite.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

There are small bottles of stress coat for about $5


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ah, I haven't seen the small bottles. Thanks, Tiki!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

*Bad News...*

I woke up to one not living fish... 

It was odd I woke up at 7 in the morning, witch I never do. I also stayed up till 1am trying to help him. I guess I woke up when it happened? 

He will find a place under that bridge, find new friends, maybe have babies that I will see in a pet store. One day Ula and me will see him agen.

Sorry little fish, I did do all I could. When I went to sleep last night, I prayed the little guy would live, but it didn't feel right. So I also asked if he could pass away painless. Looks liked that happened...


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm gona be sick...


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm very sorry you lost him :-(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*big hug* You did everything you could Dozzem, and I mean it. Most importantly, you gave him clean water to pass in and you made his last hours alive more comfortable than he might ever have been. He died knowing someone loved him and cared for him and in the end, maybe that's the best gift you ever gave him.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

But there are others. Lots others that guy has. Should I type up a letter and hand it to him or something I can do without talking face to face with crazy man?

I want to try to save the others. Any ideas?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you think a letter would help, then definitely try it. If that crazy man doesn't learn how to care for those bettas, they will all die very sad deaths. You can print some info from the betta care sticky
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058
I believe it has some info on water changes and temperatures in the maintenance section.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

That is great! I will get that done befor next thursday. Right now I am waiting on my friend to pick me up, we have been planning for a water park 

I am not that worried about the Temp. because I live in south CA and he should to sence he gose to a LOCAL market. I care much more about the water changes.

Research research research. Maybe I will ask my friend to help...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good for you, Dozzem. If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry he didn't make it.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay, I will. Thanks a ton. 

I just don't want someone (like me a year ago) to beg their parents to get a fish then have it die on them. I would of thought it was all my fault... like I did with my other babies...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's really kind of you to think of other people like that, Dozzem.  I'm sure Ula is very happy to have you as his owner.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Awww poor lil guy, I'm so sorry to hear what happened  You did all you could, you did the right thing. Now maybe think of a fitting name for him and put on your sig instead of "no name yet"  You're a good owner, you were meant to give him peace in his final hours. May of been meant to be, especially if you can teach the man how to take care of the fish. Things happen for a reason


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

@Sakura Hehe people think I am a lot older then I am, maybe its because its how I think :3

@Myates I called him Little Fish. Its not great but it fits 

I am going to go get a ghost shrimp and a moss ball tomarrow. Will it hurt my betta if he decides he wants to eat it??


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You mean will it hurt Ula if he eats the ghost shrimp? No, but if your shrimp does go missing, fast Ula for a day since he will have eaten a big meal.


----------

